# Collector of tears



## binga63 (Sep 26, 2016)

another late night edit


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2016)

Well done!!!​


----------



## binga63 (Sep 27, 2016)

thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 27, 2016)

Freaky Good!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 30, 2016)

THAT is really good!!


----------



## kalgra (Sep 30, 2016)

Really love your stuff!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm assuming it's a composite because the feet look a little odd (and I don't know how you could get permission  )but it's so minimal I'm not 100% sure and I really like it. Odd and creepy!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 30, 2016)

Sigh.  I look at your stuff and think " if only I could have even a small fraction of that skill and talent..."

We're going to have to call you "Chris, the Creator of Alternate Realities".


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2016)

pgriz said:


> Sigh.  I look at your stuff and think " if only I could have even a small fraction of that skill and talent..."
> 
> We're going to have to call you "Chris, the Creator of Alternate Realities".



At least you can comment. I am like..... OK..... where is?..... crap...... this guy is good.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 1, 2016)

Wonderful.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 1, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Freaky Good!!


thank you



NancyMoranG said:


> THAT is really good!!


thanks 



kalgra said:


> Really love your stuff!


cheers



Trever1t said:


> I'm assuming it's a composite because the feet look a little odd (and I don't know how you could get permission  )but it's so minimal I'm not 100% sure and I really like it. Odd and creepy!



yes it's a composite, it's actually a thought bubble for an idea I have, and yes I too doubt that I will get into a church with my idea but  anything is possible if you are polite enough....I don't have Paul's gift of words unfortunately...but intend to try 



pgriz said:


> Sigh.  I look at your stuff and think " if only I could have even a small fraction of that skill and talent..."
> 
> We're going to have to call you "Chris, the Creator of Alternate Realities".


Haha thank you.... I'm running short of people to place within my pics, hoping to refresh my archives when the weather starts to fine up.



Gary A. said:


> Wonderful.



thank you


----------



## pgriz (Oct 1, 2016)

Not to diminish your abilities, but I would suggest that if you could somehow create a spotlight effect on the floor behind the figure, it would complete the illusion of a spotlight on the figure.  I have to say you did a really wonderful effect with the shadow of the figure against the backlight, but given that the figure is frontlighted from above, a corresponding appearance on the floor would complete the illusion.  Now, having said that, the skill level to bring this off is so far away from my capabilities that I hesitate to even mention it.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 2, 2016)

pgriz said:


> Not to diminish your abilities, but I would suggest that if you could somehow create a spotlight effect on the floor behind the figure, it would complete the illusion of a spotlight on the figure.  I have to say you did a really wonderful effect with the shadow of the figure against the backlight, but given that the figure is frontlighted from above, a corresponding appearance on the floor would complete the illusion.  Now, having said that, the skill level to bring this off is so far away from my capabilities that I hesitate to even mention it.


I started doing what you had suggested when I first thought of the image but threw that to the side as it was just a thought bubble...composite.... for a real image I intend to attempt once the weather is better
And as it is crap here I'm still playing....
something from today


----------

